# Mandrel bend helpnesssss



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok, as most forced induction people see.. im attempting to go turbo.. im going to keep a 3" all the way back exhaust. so iw ant to know.. from a downpipe back... how many mandrel bends should i get?.. 

out of 90/180/45.. 

whats a good guess of amount of bends..

IE
1-90
3-180
2-45. 
etcetc


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I would say get at least one 90* bend and probably 3-5 180* bends. Remember, you can never have too many. If you screw up it's always nice to have an extra.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I had an exhaust made with 3 180* degree bends, so I know it can be done with that. It might be possible to get it done with less bends though.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, im gonna weld a prototype for a qg18de cat back and im gonna start with a bunch of 180 bends and a couple of each 90 degree and 45 degree bends.

Where do you guys get your flanges from? i know JC Whitney has some ones that look alright but just out of curiousity I would like to know where you other guys got yours from.

Erick


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Blu, I think a buddy of mine on b15 is settin up a buy for a 2" mandrel bent exhaust............but I think I'm too late to tell you, lol. he just told me about it recently


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

oh well, i mean im not the only one that can weld and theres lots of more experienced people too....lol. Its just a matter of time before someone else does it. I was always thinking, why hasnt anyone done this because on the b15 boards someone was interested in one so i wanted to build one myself. It will be fun going to build it though...welding is an addiction.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

i had mine made by my bro at full race. its 2.5" mandrel bent stainless steal tig welded piping. i got pics if u wanna c the bends. oh yeah its for a b14 ga. its for sale too!!!


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

I did a completely custom exhaust from my downpipe back... 2.5 in (316?) stainless... it was a year or so ago. If you want i can crawl under and check it out, i cant remember specifics... although, if your in pinch you can cut angles etc for fine tuning from staight pipe... takes some luck and patience, but you can get it right.


----------

